# Race At Park Lane



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hello Again Next Speical Race Will Be Sunday Dec 12th At 1 Pm At The Hobbie Shop We Will Be Running Skinny Tire Tjets . Wide Tire Tjets. And Afx Magnatractions Entry Fee Will Be $5.00 Hope To See Every 1 There .


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races at park lane*



honda27 said:


> Hello Again Next Speical Race Will Be Sunday Dec 12th At 1 Pm At The Hobbie Shop We Will Be Running Skinny Tire Tjets . Wide Tire Tjets. And Afx Magnatractions Entry Fee Will Be $5.00 Hope To See Every 1 There .


 and the next friday night race will be friday december 3 rd at 7 pm


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bump It Up


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races at park lane*

HELLO for all of our regular racers we r haveing sloppy joes for lunch please feel free to bring a dish of some thing or chips or pop or snacks or potato salad hope to see u all there ty races start at 1 pm entry fee is 5.00 races r on sunday dec 12 2010 and for the next fri night race will be on fri dec 17 th 2010 it will be the last race of 2010 we will have 2 weeks off for the holidays we will be racing again in jan 2011 ty


----------

